# Me filer une sale note.



## savama

Salve a tutti vorrei un parere riguardo al significato di questa frase:

"C'était sa manière de quand meme me filer une sale note."

I protagonisti della vicenda sono due persone, uno è il capo dell'altro.
Il capo inizialmente non sembra molto contento del lavoro del suo dipendente, ma poi gli dice di non preoccuparsi, che è contento del lavoro che ha fatto e che riceverà l'assegno per il lavoro svolto. 
Il dipendente così, pensa(dice), questa frase qui sopra; poi il capo continua il discorso.

Ora, io credo voglia dire: "Questo era il suo modo di filarmi una nota negativa";

Spero possiate essermi d'aiuto anche questa volta,
Grazie.


----------



## Necsus

Be', che io sappia 'une sale note' è un 'brutto voto', non lo tradurrei con 'nota negativa', al massimo 'di demerito', ma credo che in campo lavorativo si parli di 'valutazione negativa'. E direi comunque 'RIfilarmi' (anche se non mi è chiarissimo il senso).
Per l'altra frase devi aprire un'altra discussione.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Qui, "filer" significa "dare, attribuire", e dato che si è in campo lavorativo, seguirei il suggerimento di Necsus , con il quale concordo anche per la seconda parte, se non vuoi farti cancellare le risposte .


----------



## savama

Avete ragione scusate, solo che era tutto insieme, e me ne sono dimenticata  
Sorry =D 

P.S. Grazie ad entrambi =D


----------



## matoupaschat

E dopo lettura, confermo anche la prima interpretazione di Necsus, semplicemente "un brutto voto".


----------



## savama

hihihi Grazie mille!! =D


----------

